# Eye Sight - Problem with Medicals



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear Expat members,

I'm having spectacles with eye sight of -8 for both the eyes. Do you think this would create any issue for MEDICALS?

Thanks
Parag


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

My spouse has a similar condition. I am going to do the medicals next week. Will keep you updated..

From my experience that I seen people posting is that, they do check eyesight, and there are chances of Meds being referred and could have a bit delay in processing...


Raj


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expat members,
> 
> I'm having spectacles with eye sight of -8 for both the eyes. Do you think this would create any issue for MEDICALS?
> 
> ...


Going through the panel docs tools that should not be a problem. You will be tested with spectacles and vision must be at least 6/12 in the better eye.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expat members,
> 
> I'm having spectacles with eye sight of -8 for both the eyes. Do you think this would create any issue for MEDICALS?
> 
> ...



If your vision can be corrected using spectacles/lenses, they will consider your eyes as good as normal eyes without vision defects.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys....!!!!

You eased my tension.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expat members,
> 
> I'm having spectacles with eye sight of -8 for both the eyes. Do you think this would create any issue for MEDICALS?
> 
> ...


Hello Scorpio,

No dont worry.. They make you read the snellen chart which you must have read when you go to make spectacles. As long as you can read the alphabets it will not be problem.... 

Medical is an issue only in extreme cases and off late the oz government have been sensitive to people's health issues. Only in very extreme cases (like HIV, Cancer) does one get turned down...

I even read some one with serious epilepsy getting through the visa.

So don't worry and put your legs on the table and relax


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello Scorpio,
> 
> No dont worry.. They make you read the snellen chart which you must have read when you go to make spectacles. As long as you can read the alphabets it will not be problem....
> 
> ...


AFAIK, docs check for HIV, TB, x-ray,urine and blood test and some basic physical test like eye vision test...etc.

How doctors come to know about others serious meds issue like epilepsy...so far I know it is only possible through ct scan or some others test...appreciate if u kindly clarify


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> AFAIK, docs check for HIV, TB, x-ray,urine and blood test and some basic physical test like eye vision test...etc.
> 
> How doctors come to know about others serious meds issue like epilepsy...so far I know it is only possible through ct scan or some others test...appreciate if u kindly clarify



It was declared by the applicant upfront ( There is a provision in the medical form to mention any health issue history )... I guess she didn't wanted to be found out later and create integrity issue. Another thing i have read is that once in AUS while taking medical coverage if they find out that there were some preexisting disease not mentioned on the app, it could create a challenge... 

Again i am not 100% sure on this one as i have only read it so don't quote me on it 

Cheers!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> AFAIK, docs check for HIV, TB, x-ray,urine and blood test and some basic physical test like eye vision test...etc.
> 
> How doctors come to know about others serious meds issue like epilepsy...so far I know it is only possible through ct scan or some others test...appreciate if u kindly clarify


Well, the form that you fill in Organize your Health link is not there for fun, it is there to declare if you have any long term health issues, if you have been hospitalized for a long time and on...Did you actually read the form or just clicked no no no and submitted it?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hey guys - one question from my side. Does a past *jaundice* affects anything ? 
This jaundice was hep-A (least dangerous one) - this has no future effects what-so-ever, happens from water contamination. It occurred two years back and was cured perfectly in 2 weeks.
I have already done the meds yesterday.
I declared this in the form - so doc knows that this was hep A. Am just worried that due to this med are not referred or something? Any body has any knowledge about this?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Well, the form that you fill in Organize your Health link is not there for fun, it is there to declare if you have any long term health issues, if you have been hospitalized for a long time and on...Did you actually read the form or just clicked no no no and submitted it?


Findraj:

No, i'm yet to process further before finalizing meds. What I wanted to know whether docs can know about the serious med issues other than tb, hiv from the usual test or applicants let them know deliberately? I'm afraid that many applicants will not tell docs about their serious issues if those are not come out from usual tests. Right?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

superm said:


> hey guys - one question from my side. Does a past *jaundice* affects anything ?
> This jaundice was hep-A (least dangerous one) - this has no future effects what-so-ever, happens from water contamination. It occurred two years back and was cured perfectly in 2 weeks.
> I have already done the meds yesterday.
> I declared this in the form - so doc knows that this was hep A. Am just worried that due to this med are not referred or something? Any body has any knowledge about this?


No superm, it should not be a problem, it was 2 years back and as you said that its perfectly cured... I would always go for truthful answer as i have observed that gov officials are less forgiving if they face integrity issues which arises from their finding.. Always good to disclose it upfront.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Findraj:
> 
> No, i'm yet to process further before finalizing meds. What I wanted to know whether docs can know about the serious med issues other than tb, hiv from the usual test or applicants let them know deliberately? I'm afraid that many applicants will not tell docs about their serious issues if those are not come out from usual tests. Right?


Do you have a medical history to worry about? If not relax... As i have written before in other threads, it good to be truthful.. atleast you don't live in dread as to what may happen or the fear of being found out..

Cheers!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello Scorpio,
> 
> No dont worry.. They make you read the snellen chart which you must have read when you go to make spectacles. As long as you can read the alphabets it will not be problem....
> 
> ...


Emphasis mine. As per DIAC health requirements there is only one condition which in and of itself can disqualify one from getting a visa - that is active TB. All other conditions (HIV, Cancer, etc) which you consider exteme - may not have significant burden on the Aus health system or cause a serious public health concern. Therefore DIAC wil look at these case by case and usually if one is getting treatment (HIV) or has good prospects of cure (Aggressive Cancer) there will be no problem. Some cancers progress slowly such that their potential harm on your health will be felt well into old age and DIAC takes that into consideration.

Hope this clears up some misconceptions. Do not avoid Aus Immig because of HIV or Cancer which is being well managed.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

pishu said:


> It was declared by the applicant upfront ( There is a provision in the medical form to mention any health issue history )... I guess she didn't wanted to be found out later and create integrity issue. Another thing i have read is that once in AUS while taking medical coverage if they find out that there were some preexisting disease not mentioned on the app, it could create a challenge...
> 
> Again i am not 100% sure on this one as i have only read it so don't quote me on it
> 
> Cheers!


Pishu thnx. But I have a doubt that many a people may hide their med issues.........however, ur last point, though am also not sure, is thoughtful.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> AFAIK, docs check for HIV, TB, x-ray,urine and blood test and some basic physical test like eye vision test...etc.
> 
> How doctors come to know about others serious meds issue like epilepsy...so far I know it is only possible through ct scan or some others test...appreciate if u kindly clarify


The health exam is a thorough examination of all the major body systems. As with any medical examination, history taking is key and sometimes provides the only clue as to what the attending physical must look out for, or explain the findings of the physical exam and attendant lab tests.

Being truthful and forthcoming will only work in your favour. Disclosing information later when DIAC seeks clarification on some findings may put you in bad light. So do not hide anything from the Physician. He WILL ask questions on your medical history, and for your own good and peace of mind tell the truth.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

pishu said:


> No superm, it should not be a problem, it was 2 years back and as you said that its perfectly cured... I would always go for truthful answer as i have observed that gov officials are less forgiving if they face integrity issues which arises from their finding.. Always good to disclose it upfront.


Thanks Pishu - I also believe its better to tell them upfront. Also that it should not hinder anything. Am hoping everything will go well, let's see!

Now wait begins for my Santa Clause - my CO!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Findraj:
> 
> No, i'm yet to process further before finalizing meds. What I wanted to know whether docs can know about the serious med issues other than tb, hiv from the usual test or applicants let them know deliberately? I'm afraid that many applicants will not tell docs about their serious issues if those are not come out from usual tests. Right?


There is a difference in telling DIAC upfront and trying to hide something..Just answer truthfully and let them decide what to do...

Raj


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, thanks a ton guys for your ever unending support and guidance, which by itself makes this forum a one in a million and makes our lives pretty easy when in need of support.


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Suspected Glaucoma in Medicals*

Hi
i did my Medicals today. The ophthalmologist told me my left eye has suspected glaucoma. But I don't feel any problem with my eye. When I researched the Internet, I found glaucoma is a condition that leads to permanent blindness. I don't know whether that is true or not. he asked me to consult a different doctor, and she told me it is only suspected and I may consult someone privately for the tests.
will they write that in the report to Australia visa? Will that cause me any visa denial if they do?


----------



## LilGizmo (Jan 6, 2015)

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> Hi
> i did my Medicals today. The ophthalmologist told me my left eye has suspected glaucoma. But I don't feel any problem with my eye. When I researched the Internet, I found glaucoma is a condition that leads to permanent blindness. I don't know whether that is true or not. he asked me to consult a different doctor, and she told me it is only suspected and I may consult someone privately for the tests.
> will they write that in the report to Australia visa? Will that cause me any visa denial if they do?


You saw an actual ophthalmologist? I thought they just did a basic eye test? Did they do an actual look in the back of your eye? Thank you


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know. I was able to read those letters clearly. Then they flashed a light into my eyes and told me my left eye has glaucoma suspected. They say it is suspected, but they did not do any other tests to confirm it.
If they write "suspected glaucoma" to the Australian panel, I don't know whether that would create any problems in visa getting approved.


----------



## LilGizmo (Jan 6, 2015)

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> I don't know. I was able to read those letters clearly. Then they flashed a light into my eyes and told me my left eye has glaucoma suspected. They say it is suspected, but they did not do any other tests to confirm it.
> If they write "suspected glaucoma" to the Australian panel, I don't know whether that would create any problems in visa getting approved.


Ah right makes sense see what you mean now.

Have you not been sent for other tests or been asked to arrange any?


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

No, I was not. He asked me to walk down the 1st floor and meet another doctor. I went and asked her if this is something to worry about. She told me it is only suspected, but did not ask me to go for any other tests. 
That is what bothers me. They are not sure whether I have glaucoma nor do I. What if I don't have that? Just 15 minutes before the test, I lost my eye sight due to sudden lowering of blood pressure when they took blood out for hiv test. (I should say I am having injection phobia that whenever I am injected, I seem to lose pressure).
May be that could have had done something to my eyes for a brief time? 
i will go for a separate glaucoma test tomorrow. If it is found that I don't have glaucoma, can I somehow let know of dibp/panel physicians regarding that? I don't know whether they would give me a second chance to test.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You will be asked to see a specialist at your own cost and for them to provide a report on the condition of your health.


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

So did you mean dibp would contact me again to get a medical report (before they actually approve/reject the application)?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes because the doctor you have seen is not an eye specialist and cant make a long term prognosis of your eye health. 

Your medical will be sent to DIBP whose doctors will assess them. They will then decide what additional information they require to say if you meet the requirements. Tbey will ask your CO to get you to provide the evidence. 

It will be at your cost and can be any specialist you choose. They must examine and state what condition you have and give a prognosis for the next 5 years. 

You may wait a while for all this to happen. Whie you wait go get your eyes checked out, ensure you are fit & well. Glaucoma can make you blind and needs lots of treatment, the sooner it starts the better. That doctor can then write your additional report when it is requested. 

If it makes you feel better I had an optician flapping thinking i had glaucoma because I have dry eye and spots in my field of vision. Off i was sent to the eye hospital asap where it turned out not to be.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Yes because the doctor you have seen is not an eye specialist and cant make a long term prognosis of your eye health.
> 
> Your medical will be sent to DIBP whose doctors will assess them. They will then decide what additional information they require to say if you meet the requirements. Tbey will ask your CO to get you to provide the evidence.
> 
> ...


Could you please help me out with this?

My eyesight isn't perfect, but not bad enough to require spectacles. During my medicals, the doctor noted that the accuracy for one eye was 6/6, and the other was 6/9. I don't know what these numbers means, but she did ask me if I had forgotten to wear my spectacles. One of my eyes was slightly hazy on that particular day, due to a speck of dirt which had entered that eye earlier that day.

Is this a cause for concern?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, they are concerned with illness and disability that costs lots to treat or would attract welfare benefits if you could not work.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> No, they are concerned with illness and disability that costs lots to treat or would attract welfare benefits if you could not work.


Thanks for the information! Much appreciated!


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you very much _shel.
I am going to an eye specialist today to check it out. Hope I am free of glaucoma. Even though I wear spectacles, my eye sight has not changed for the past 3 years. So I hope I am fine.


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

I went for a thorough checkup from an ophthalmologist. After a couple of small tests, he told me I don't have glaucoma..


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Help on shortsight*

Hi Friends,

We are having medicals on January 2. My husband is having moderate nearsightedness for the right eye. But he never used spectacles for that as his left eye is perfectly normal. Should we consult an optician and buy spectacles for him before medicals? Will it cause any problem if he does not wear spectacles at the time of medical examination.

Also I have nearsightedness for both eyes with -2 and -2.25 respectively for the left and right eyes, but I am regularly using spectacles. Will this cause my medicals to be referred or any other issues?


Thanks,
Shivily


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

shivily said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We are having medicals on January 2. My husband is having moderate nearsightedness for the right eye. But he never used spectacles for that as his left eye is perfectly normal. Should we consult an optician and buy spectacles for him before medicals? Will it cause any problem if he does not wear spectacles at the time of medical examination.
> 
> ...



Anyone???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just relax, there shouldn't be any problem.

If the Visa medical clinic detects any abnormality they will inform you and ask you to undergo additional tests as the need be THEN communicate the results of these additional tests with you.


IF you want to play it safe then get Eyes tested for both of you by an Eye Specialist NOT just by an optician.

All The Best !!!




shivily said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We are having medicals on January 2. My husband is having moderate nearsightedness for the right eye. But he never used spectacles for that as his left eye is perfectly normal. Should we consult an optician and buy spectacles for him before medicals? Will it cause any problem if he does not wear spectacles at the time of medical examination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Needing glasses will not cause you to fail the medical check. Millions of people wear glasses. The medical check is looking for things that are likely to cause significant cost to the Australian government.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

My vision is worse than yours and I had no problems. As someone else said millions of people wear glasses, it's not a big deal.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank You Jeeten, Maggie, Ozbound and Bright Future..

Your words sure have put my mind at ease


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

My wife has Type1 Diabetes... would that be an issue?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

birju_aussie said:


> My wife has Type1 Diabetes... would that be an issue?


Assuming the condition is under control with medication and there are no end-organ complications, it should be fine. Medicals may or may not be referred and additional blood tests may be required. Your wife will need to declare the condition during the medical exam, otherwise they will likely find out about it anyway and have her come back in for additional testing.


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> Assuming the condition is under control with medication and there are no end-organ complications, it should be fine. Medicals may or may not be referred and additional blood tests may be required. Your wife will need to declare the condition during the medical exam, otherwise they will likely find out about it anyway and have her come back in for additional testing.


Thanks ozbound for the answer. Yes her levels are under control with medication and there are no complications. So I assume it will be fine. Thanks!


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

does diabetic retinopathy can affect a Visa application?


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

*Eye sight problem in Medical test*

For Australia PR (189), we had the medicals today and my Wife's eyesight noted was 6/18 L and 6/24 R, that too with glasses. Is this going to be a problem in medical clearance?


----------



## MAamer (Nov 28, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> For Australia PR (189), we had the medicals today and my Wife's eyesight noted was 6/18 L and 6/24 R, that too with glasses. Is this going to be a problem in medical clearance?


Hello puneetkrs

would you please let me know what will be the result

I too have bad eyesight even worse than your wife's "6/24 in the best eye with glasses" and I'm really worried that this may prevent me from immigration


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I came across this thread today. Read it completely till now. I am worried now, as my father has glaucoma and I think I read somewhere that glaucoma is a hereditary disease. Nearly 2 years back, I have got my both eyes checked thoroughly by an eye doctor and then after the tests, the doctor said that I did not have glaucoma, but advised me to get my eyes checked again after 6 months. But it is now 2 years, since I have got my eyes checked. I wear spectacles and the number of my glasses have not changed significantly over the last 3 years. Supposing if when I will go for medicals and it turns out that I do have glaucoma, in this case will my visa application get rejected?

Also I have diabetes type-2, but I am not taking any medicine since my blood sugar level is just under the maximum of normal range, so technically speaking I do not have it as the maximum level is not crossed, but I am very prone to having diabetes type-2, which I am currently trying to curb by having no sugar in tea. Can having diabetes type-2 lead to visa rejection?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

If you already tested your eyes for glaucoma 2years ago then you should be OK. 

But it is normal practice that the person who wears spectacles must cross check their eyes condition once in year. Because the power you had earlier will change over period due to age. If they found you have glaucoma then you process will be delayed and further screening will be advised. I don't think they will reject you Vida. But you may have to undergo treatment and test again to confirm.

For diabetes, if it is under control then no issues.


Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

MAamer said:


> Hello puneetkrs
> 
> would you please let me know what will be the result
> 
> I too have bad eyesight even worse than your wife's "6/24 in the best eye with glasses" and I'm really worried that this may prevent me from immigration


6/24 with glasses should be ok I believe.. 6/24 was noted for my wife and the health clearance was given with no issues.


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

My kid who is 1 yr old now has a congenital cataract and when we went for medicals they asked for further reports. we consulted a doctor and he said there is cataract but it is not effecting his vision right now and gave a report 

Will he meet health criteria ?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I took medicals today and made a lot of mistake with the eye chart reading (even with glasses on), will my 189 visa get Denied or delayed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghumanthena said:


> My kid who is 1 yr old now has a congenital cataract and when we went for medicals they asked for further reports. we consulted a doctor and he said there is cataract but it is not effecting his vision right now and gave a report
> 
> Will he meet health criteria ?


As a layman, cataract is a one time operation and does not require recurring expenses
So it should not be a problem 
But medical cases are best consulted with Mara agents who specialise in medicals issues

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> I took medicals today and made a lot of mistake with the eye chart reading (even with glasses on), will my 189 visa get Denied or delayed?


Unless you are diagnosed with a disease which will degenerate your eyes progressively, it should not be a problem
But consult a Mara agent who specialises in medical conditions 

Cheers


----------



## sumit.manandhar10 (9 mo ago)

Hi vinod, did you passed your medical for visa and granted PR?


----------

